# 2001 manual Nissan altima HELP!!!



## Mlolar7 (Jan 29, 2018)

So I was driving down the interstate in 5th gear when I hear a loud bang, I pulled over and first thought it was a blow out look at tire... Nothing. So I try to start and all I hear is loud grinding noise, it will go into first and second but I have to force it. 3rd and forth go into gear from the shifting nob very easily same for 5th gear. Reverse will not budge I hear a clink like two pieces of medal hitting each other when trying to put in reverse with car off. Now when I turn the car on with clutch pushed in I hear no grinding noise but upon releasing It starts to grind. The car WILL NOT MOVE NO MATTER WHAT GEAR I PUT THE NOB IN. I have been doing alot of research but getting different answers from everyone. I bought a new clutch kit but upon figuring out how hard it is to get to it I've given up, hoping the solution to my problem is more simple. Please someone help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fact that it occurred while you were driving in gear would suggest that something broke internally in the transmission. Going by your description, it sounds like a transmission failure and not a clutch failure, although it would be a good idea to replace the clutch once the transmission is out.


----------



## Mlolar7 (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh man... Are you sure because that would mean some serious pocket change that I don't have. Alot of people were saying throwout bearing. The car starts fine and runs fine until I let go of the clutch then it grinds. When I put it in gear and turn the wheels while it's jacked up they turn on the otherside slightly but I get the grinding popping sound by the driver front wheel. Seems like the clutch wants to catch its just not being pushed far enough to engage and stall the car. I'm hoping it's not the transmission


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your clutch/throwout bearing are not causing the problem. When you have the clutch pedal depressed, the transmission input shaft is not turning while the engine is running so therefore there's no grinding, clinking, etc. Upon releasing the clutch pedal, several internal gears in the transmission attempt to turn causing the noise; probably due to broken teeth.

Sorry my friend but the transmission needs to come out and taken apart to be fixed. In your clutch kit, if there is no throwout bearing, get a new one. Removing the transmission is not an easy task; support the engine at the back under the oil pan with a jack; you've got several harness connectors to unplug; both axle shafts to remove; shift linkage to unhook, etc.

The smart thing to do is take the transmission to a shop that repairs transmissions. If you've never repaired a M/T and want to do yourself, first get a PDF copy of the FSM for your car. There are at least 50 pieces inside the case and they are disassembled/reassembled in a specific order. You need a very clean area in some garage and some special tools.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is substantial damage inside, it probably isn't worth rebuilding. Gears, bearings and related parts are expensive and can total up quickly! I would try to find a used transmission; Ebay and Car-part.com are two places to look. One thing you could do is drain the trans oil and inspect it and the magnet on the drain plug for significant signs of metal contamination and/or decent size pieces of hard parts, such as gears, etc. That would confirm that there has been an internal breakdown. 
As far as the R&R of the transmission, it's not what I would call and "easy" job, but it is a lot easier than some cars, like a 2002 and later Altima, for example, which requires dropping the whole subframe and engine/trans assembly. 2001 and earlier Altimas utilize a center crossmember design, so the engine can be left installed while the trans is removed.


----------

